# LR edit in CC (DNG format vs. RAW/Nef)



## Moosehead (Oct 26, 2014)

When edit a raw/nef file in PS/CC from LR, when I close the file it creates a new file (PSD file based on the option that I have set).
I know I can save in TIFF and maybe other formats but is there a way to save to the same net file?
*
Would converting to DNG before any processing in CC  allow me all edits to be applied to one file regardless if LR5 or CC?*
I want to start learning and using CC to take advantage of the additional capabilities but LR will always be the main driver. 

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2014)

RAW files (NEFs) are not image data. Until they have been demosaic'd and converted to RGB, they exist as a block of number data in the file.  Once converted to RGB you have discreet pixels representing individual point of color.  LR and ACR do this process Any adjustments made in LR exist as a set of instructions to be interpreted each time the image is processed through ACR?LR  This is the non destructive part of LR and what LR is considered a non destructive editor.  Same Original, different set of instructions, different result.  It is the result that makes a unique image.  When using a "destructive" editor like  PS, individual pixels get changed irreversably.  You can never get the original back.  A DNG sent from LR to PS is the same RAW data in a different package.  Both NEFs and DNGs conform to the same TIFF/EP6 file format standard.  There is no benefit from converting to DNG. 

When you use the Edit in Function in LR5.6 to call PSCC2014, LR LR passes the NEF data converted to RGB and the LR adjustment to ACR which merges them into an image that PSCC can further edit. These changes pixels the must be saved in an image file that IS RGB (PSD, TIFF or even 8 bit JPEG).  This new file is a derivative of the original NEF plus the LR instructions plus the PSCC modifications. It can be a layered format or it can be flattened into a single layer. BUT it must be a new different file.  TIFF is a better choice than PSD since it it readily supported as is and no additional export derivative is required.


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 26, 2014)

clee01l said:


> RAW files (NEFs) are not image data. Until they have been demosaic'd and converted to RGB, they exist as a block of number data in the file.  Once converted to RGB you have discreet pixels representing individual point of color.  LR and ACR do this process Any adjustments made in LR exist as a set of instructions to be interpreted each time the image is processed through ACR?LR  This is the non destructive part of LR and what LR is considered a non destructive editor.  Same Original, different set of instructions, different result.  It is the result that makes a unique image.  When using a "destructive" editor like  PS, individual pixels get changed irreversably.  You can never get the original back.  A DNG sent from LR to PS is the same RAW data in a different package.  Both NEFs and DNGs conform to the same TIFF/EP6 file format standard.  There is no benefit from converting to DNG.
> 
> When you use the Edit in Function in LR5.6 to call PSCC2014, LR LR passes the NEF data converted to RGB and the LR adjustment to ACR which merges them into an image that PSCC can further edit. These changes pixels the must be saved in an image file that IS RGB (PSD, TIFF or even 8 bit JPEG).  This new file is a derivative of the original NEF plus the LR instructions plus the PSCC modifications. It can be a layered format or it can be flattened into a single layer. BUT it must be a new different file.  TIFF is a better choice than PSD since it it readily supported as is and no additional export derivative is required.



Cletus, 

Thank you for your detailed response.    I understand it completely.


----------

